# Difference between Milwaukee's cheap Ph controller and expensive one....?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I have been looking into pH controllers and noticed that Milwaukee carries a cheap ($80) and an expensive one (~$160). What is the difference between the both of them?

Here is the full name of the cheap one:
*SMS 122 Milwaukee Co2 PH Controller Continous Monitoring pH Controller with CO2 Injection control output and LCD Display *

Here is the full name for the expensive one:
*SMS 125 Smart Professional pH/ORP controller Milwaukee Continuous Monitoring pH & ORP Controller with CO2 and OZONE Injection control outputs and LCD Display *

Thanks


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

The SMS 122 only uses PH to control CO2 injection.

The SMS 125 has an ozone control and a PH sensor. Some reef tanks use O3 injection. I'm not sure if it's beneficial in an freshwater enviroment.

What you're probably looking for is the SMS 122.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

koool...thanks


----------

